# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  अंग फड़कने का  मतलब

## bndu jain

जानिए शरीर के किस अंग के फड़कने का क्या होता है मतलब



ज्योतिष के एक ग्रन्थ समुद्र शास्त्र में शरीर के अंगों के फड़कने के अर्थों का विस्तारपूर्वक वर्णन किया गया है। समुद्र शास्त्र के अनुसार इंसान का शरीर बेहद संवेदनशील होता है और उसके पास ऐसी ताकत है जो होने वाली घटना को पहले ही भांप ले। हो सकता है आपको यकीन ना हो लेकिन समुद्र शास्त्र की सहायता से आप इंसान के फड़कते हुए अंगों को जानकर उसके साथ भविष्य में होने वाली घटना को जान सकते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

समुद्र शास्त्र के अनुसार पुरुष के शरीर का अगर बायां भाग फड़कता है तो भविष्य में उसे कोई दुखद घटना झेलनी पड़ सकती है। वहीं अगर उसके शरीर के दाएं भाग में हलचल रहती है तो उसे जल्द ही कोई बड़ी खुशखबरी सुनने को मिल सकती है। जबकि महिलाओं के मामले में यह उलटा है, यानि उनके बाएं हिस्से के फड़कने में खुशखबरी और दाएं हिस्से के फड़कने पर बुरी खबर सुनाई दे सकती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

किसी व्यक्ति के माथे पर अगर हलचल होती है तो उसे भौतिक सुखों की प्राप्ति होती है वहीं कनपटी के पास फड़कन पर धन लाभ होता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

अगर व्यक्ति की दाईं आंख फड़कती है तो यह इस बात का संकेत है कि उसकी सारी इच्छाएं पूरी होने वाली हैं और अगर उसकी बाईं आंख में हलचल रहती है तो उसे जल्द ही कोई अच्छी खबर मिल सकती है। लेकिन अगर दाईं आंख बहुत देर या दिनों तक फड़कती है तो यह लंबी बीमारी की तरफ इशारा करता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

अगर इंसान के दोनों गाल एक साथ फड़कते हैं तो इससे धन लाभ की संभावना बढ़ जाती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

अगर किसी इंसान के होंठ फड़क रहे है तो इसका अर्थ है उसके जीवन में नया दोस्त आने वाला है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

अगर आपका दाया कन्धा फड़कता है तो यह इस बात का संकेत है कि आपको अत्याधिक धन लाभ होने वाला है। वहीं बाएं कंधे के फड़कने का संबंध जल्द ही मिलने वाली सफलता से है। परंतु अगर आपके दोनों कंधे एक साथ फड़कते हैं तो यह किसी के साथ आपकी बड़ी लड़ाई को दर्शाता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

अगर आपकी हथेली में  हलचल होती है तो यह यह इस बात की ओर इशारा करता है कि आप जल्द ही किसी बड़ी समस्या में घिरने वाले हैं और अगर अंगुलियां फड़कती है तो यह इशारा करता है कि किसी पुराने दोस्त से आपकी मुलाकात होने वाली है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

अगर आपकी दाई कोहनी फड़कती है तो यह इस बात की तरफ इशारा करता है कि भविष्य में आपकी किसी से साथ बड़ी लड़ाई होने वाली है। लेकिन अगर बाईं कोहनी में फड़कन होती है तो यह बताता है कि समाज में आपकी प्रतिष्ठा और ओहदा बढ़ने वाला है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

पीठ के फड़कने का अर्थ है कि आपको बहुत बड़ी समस्याओं को झेलना पड़ सकता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

दाई जांघ फड़कती है तो यह इस बात को दर्शाता है कि आपको शर्मिंदगी का सामना करना पड़ेगा और बाईं जांघ के फड़कने का संबंध धन लाभ से है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

दाई पैर के तलवे के फड़कने का संबंध सामाजिक प्रतिष्ठा में हानि से और बाएं पैर के फड़कने का अर्थ निकट भविष्य में यात्रा से है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

अगर आपको अपनी  भौहों के बीच हलचल महसूस होती है तो यह इस बात की तरफ इशारा करता है कि निकट भविष्य में आपको सुखदायक और खुशहाल जीवन मिलने वाला है। इसके अलावा यह इस बात का भी संकेतक है कि आप जिस भी क्षेत्र में काम कर रहे हैं आपको उसमें अनापेक्षित सफलता मिलने वाली है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

गले का फड़कना भी एक अच्छा संकेत है क्योंकि यह आपके लिए खुशहाली, सम्मान और आराम लाने वाला है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

अगर किसी व्यक्ति की कमर का सीधा हिस्सा फड़कता है तो यह इस बात का संकेत है कि भविष्य में धन लाभ की संभावनाएं हैं।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

संपूर्ण मस्तक का फड़कना दूर स्थान की यात्रा का संकेत समझना चाहिए तथा मार्ग में परशोनियां भी आती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

सिर का मध्य भाग फड़के तो धन की प्राप्ति होती है तथा परेशानियों से मुिक्त मिलती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

यदि ललाट मध्य से फडक़ ने लगे तो लाभदायक यात्रायें हातेी है। यदि पूरा ललाट फड़के तो राज्य से सम्मान तथा नौकरी में प्रमोशन होता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

दाहिनी आंख का मध्य भाग फड़के तो व्यक्ति अपने लक्ष्य को प्राप्त कर धन अर्जित कर लेता है। दाहिनी आंख चारो तरफ से फड़के तो व्यक्ति के रागी होने की संभावना रहती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

बायीं आख का फड़कना स्त्री से दुख का, वियोग का लक्षण है। बांयी आंख चारो ओर से फड़कने लगे तो विवाह के योग बनते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

किसी व्यक्ति की नाक फड़फड़ाती हो तो उसके व्यवसाय में बढ़ोत्तरी हातेी है।  किसी व्यक्ति के नाक के नथुने के अंदर फड़फड़ाहट महसूस हो तो उसे सुख मिलता है। यदि नाक की जड़े फड़के तो लडा़ई झगड़ा होने की संभावना रहती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

यदि दाहिने कान का छेद फड़फडा़ ता है तो मित्र से मुलाकात होती है। यदि दाहिना कान फड़फड़ाता है तो पद बढ़े, अच्छे समाचार की प्राप्ति हो, विजय मिले।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

यदि बांये कान का पिछला भाग फडक़ ता है तो मित्र से बुलावा आता ह अथवा कोई खुश खबरी भरा पत्र मिलता है। यदि बांया कान बजे तो बुरी खबर सुनने को मिलती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

किसी स्वस्थ व्यक्ति का दाहिना गाल फड़के तो उसे लाभ होता है। सुंदर स्त्री से लाभ मिलता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

किसी व्यक्ति के संतान उत्पन्न होने वाली हो और उसके बायें गाल के मध्य में फड़फड़ाहट हो तो उसके घर कन्या का जन्म होता है और जन्म होने की संभावना न हो तो पुत्री से कोई शुभ समाचार मिलता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

किसी व्यक्ति के दोनो आरे के गाल समान रूप से फडफ़डाएं तो उसे अतलु धन की प्राप्ति होती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

किसी व्यक्ति का ऊपरी होठ फडफ़डायें तो शत्रुओं से हो रहे झगडे़ में समझौता हो जाता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

दोनों होठ फडफडा़ यें तो कहीं से सुखद समाचार मिलता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

मुंह का फड़फड़ाना पुत्र की ओर से किसी शुभ समाचार को सुनवाता है। यदि पूरा मुंह फड़के तो व्यक्ति की मनोकामनापूर्ण होती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

किसी व्यक्ति की ठाडेी़ में फडफ़डा़हट का अनुभव हो तो मित्र के आगमन की सूचना देता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

यदि तालु फड़के तो धन की प्राप्ति होती है। यदि बांया तालु फड़के तो व्यक्ति को जेल यात्रा करनी पड़ सकती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

यदि दांत का ऊपरी भाग फडफ़ ड़ाहट करता है तो व्यक्ति को प्रसन्नता प्राप्त होती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

यदि जीभ फड़के तो लड़ाई झगड़ा होता है, विजय मिलती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

यदि किसी व्यक्ति की गर्दन बांयी तरफ से फड़कती हो तो धन हानि होने की आशंका तथा गर्दन दांयी तरफ से फडके तो स्वर्ण आभूषणों की प्राप्ति होती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

जब किसी व्यक्ति का दाहिना कंधा फड़फड़ाहट करता है तो उसे धन संपदा मिलती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

बाजू फडफ़डा़ती है तो धन और यश की प्राप्ति होती है तथा बांई ओर की बाहं फडफ़डाए तो नष्ट अथवा खोई हुई वस्तु की प्राप्ति हो जाती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

किसी व्यक्ति के दाहिने हाथ का अंगूठा फड़फड़ाये तो उसकी अभिलाषा पूर्ति में विलबं होता है और हाथ की अंगुलियां फडफ़डा़यें तो अभिलाषा की पूर्ति के साथ-साथ किसी मित्र से मिलन होता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

किसी व्यक्ति के दाहिने हाथ की कोहनी फड़फड़ाती है, तो किसी से झगडा़ तो होता है परतुं विजय उसे ही मिलती है आरै बायें हाथ की काहे नी फड़फडा़ यें तो धन की प्राप्ति होती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

किसी व्यक्ति के हाथ की हथेली में फड़फड़ाहट हो तो ये शुभ शकुन है। उसे आने वाले समय में शुभ सपंदा की प्राप्ति होती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

बायें हाथ की हथलेी में फड़फड़ाहट हो और वह व्यक्ति रोगी हो तो उसे शीघ्र ही स्वास्थ्य लाभ हो जाता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

जहां कमर की दाहिनी ओर की फड़फड़ाहट किसी विपदा का संकेतदेती है, वहीं बांई आरे की फड़फड़ाहट किसी शुभ समाचार का संकेत देती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

छाती में फड़फडाहट होना मित्र से मिलने की सूचना, छाती के दाहिनी आरे फडफ़डा़हट हो तो विपदा का संकेत, बांयी ओर फड़फड़ाहट हो तो जीवन में सघंर्ष और मध्य में फडफ़ डाहट हो तो लाके प्रियता मिलती है।

----------

